# Not booting with patched ACPI

## mclion

Hi

I've read all messages from the board about this topic, tried everything and didn't came with any solution for me... 

I've gor a Compaq Presario series 7000 laptop, so it's a 100% ACPI laptop that heats up like fire without ACPI support in the OS, so I need it for general work. 

Every time I try to boot a kernel with ACPI support it hangs at the same point of the boot. It hangs just after it writes that it has loaded ACPI support completely with all the tables etc.

I've tried like 3 different kernels, but with no fortune, all had the same results (the gentoo kernel, the acpi source kernel and a vanilla kernel 2.4.20 + latest ACPI patches from sourceforge)...

Any suggestions what can I do?  

The laptop boots with acpi=off option, but as described it is unusable  :Sad: 

The last thing. The laptop stops at this when ACPI is enabled:

"ACPI Namespace sucessfully loaded at root  c0329c1c"Last edited by mclion on Sun Mar 02, 2003 11:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## slyzer

Hi,

have you already tried the 'noacpi' boot option? If the laptop boots why don't you load the module later, like in /etc/modules.autoload?

cu

 slyzer

----------

## BradN

I've had good results on my vaio with 2.4.18 and one of the newer ACPI patches for it.  You could give that a shot.

----------

## mclion

 *slyzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> have you already tried the 'noacpi' boot option? If the laptop boots why don't you load the module later, like in /etc/modules.autoload?
> 
> 

 

ACPI could not be built as a module...

I've tried to build all the options as modules, but the ACPI support if it was generating the problem with no luck...

Is there a way to enable acpi after the boot if booting with acpi=off option?

----------

## mclion

 *BradN wrote:*   

> I've had good results on my vaio with 2.4.18 and one of the newer ACPI patches for it.  You could give that a shot.

 

Hmm... I've tried 2.4.19, 2.4.20 and 2.5.63... I've try also this one...but I'm beginning to think that this is a manufacturer issue... just of the Compaq Presario series 700 laptop...

----------

## Sven Vermeulen

And what if you don't use the latest ACPI-patches but just those in the vanilla kernel?

----------

## Asth

You have try the ck-sources ? I try with a great number of kernels, and aply patchs of ACPI web, and nothing ... but with this kernel i have acpi on my laptop (HP Pavilion ze4200 series) with battery, temperature, etc ...

----------

## BradN

Just to clarify, you need to apply the newer ACPI patches to the kernel, not just using 2.4.18 by itself.  If that's what you did, then my apologies  :Smile: 

----------

## Sven Vermeulen

You do not need to. My laptop runs just fine with the ACPI provided by 2.4.20. Yes, there's some functionality missing, but nothing that I need.

----------

## hotcamus

I have a Presario 714 laptop and ACPI works without problems with vanilla-kernel 2.4.20 + ACPI patch.

Have you installed the latest softpacks from Compaq? Maybe there is an issue with the bios or something.

----------

## bennyc

Have you tried acpi-sources [r8]?

r9 somehow didn't work out with acpi..

----------

## mclion

Thank you all for your help.  :Smile: 

I've finally found the solution. When compiling ACPI into the kernel you have to exclude APIC support from it...and then it works.  :Smile: 

----------

## CodeHacker84

Hold on just a second, you may have something there...I've been having some trouble with the ACPI system also...perhaps there is a problem in the APIC routines?  Let me verify that excluding that portion of the code solves my problem...

----------

